# Homemade Hay Steamer



## kim_angel

Photos of my home made hay steamer. The hay gets scalding hot and smells delicious! The horses love it. They choose the steamed hay over any other. Hopefully this helps my boy Toby who was just, unfortunately, diagnosed with Heaves last week. :-(









You can see the steam still coming off of it in this picture









Yummy!
They wont even give me a minute to put it in the hay feeders. LOL


----------



## BigGreyHorse

Looks nice. How or where did you put your heating element?


----------



## kim_angel

Its a wall paper steamer. The steamer is on the outside next to the box. The hose runs into a hole we drilled at the bottom of the box and inside the hose is connected to a series of PVC pipes with 1/4" holes drilled into them. We also put larger PVC pipes on the bottom to hold the hay off the floor of the box for better circulation. It seems to be working pretty well. We can fit 1/2 bale in there and so we are going to make another to steam a whole bale at the same time.


----------



## chandra1313

Why do you steam the hay? Very curious ;-)


----------



## PintoTess

Thats awesome  

It will kill all the impurities as well as getting rid of the dust and all that Chandra


----------



## kim_angel

chandra1313 said:


> Why do you steam the hay? Very curious ;-)


My horse Toby was diagnosed with Heaves about a week and a half ago. :-(
So I have to either soak his hay or steam it. I figured steaming was the easier way to go... since soaking in the winter would be horrendous.

I wish I had steamed my hay BEFORE he got Heaves. I feel horribly guilty for him getting Heaves - whether he got it from the dust in the hay or the pollens in the air I dont know. But I wish I had taken better precautions to ensure his good health.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I've never heard of steamed hay, but that sounds really good!

Way to be creative


----------



## Fingerlakes

I have some hay steamers! You can go out on a cool morning a bit after feeding and watch them make steamy hay! :lol:


----------



## kim_angel

Fingerlakes said:


> I have some hay steamers! You can go out on a cool morning a bit after feeding and watch them make steamy hay! :lol:


Did you make your own too or did you purchase?
Please let me know - I am interested in hearing about other steamers and your success with your steamed hay?


----------



## GoldSahara

Ummm, kim? I think fingerlakes was referring to the 'biproduct' of hay...steaming manure! Lol. I have plenty of steamed hay piling up!


----------



## kim_angel

oh hahahah - I didnt even catch on to that. duh!! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Kayella

Oh what an amazing idea! I will HAVE to make one of these when I get my little guy. I had no idea people steamed hay.


----------



## Fingerlakes

GoldSahara said:


> Ummm, kim? I think fingerlakes was referring to the 'biproduct' of hay...steaming manure! Lol. I have plenty of steamed hay piling up!


:lol:


----------



## GoldSahara

Rofl!!!


----------



## kim_angel

LOL nothing better than a pile of hot steamy recycled hay!


----------

